# Help Not Maltese Related



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, I experience awful migraines. I am on a bad cycle where I have them everyday now for a month with nauseau. Anyone experience this in their lifetime and if so what did you take to break the cycle. I use to get them like once a month but this cycle is everyday for over a month now!! Going to the dr but they can not see me for a month.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

jody10 said:


> Hi everyone, I experience awful migraines. I am on a bad cycle where I have them everyday now for a month with nauseau. Anyone experience this in their lifetime and if so what did you take to break the cycle. I use to get them like once a month but this cycle is everyday for over a month now!! Going to the dr but they can not see me for a month.


Have you not been prescribed something before? I don't have migraines but have many friends with them. They all take daily prescriptions. I can try to find out what they take.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I had them for 30 years, had the aura, tunnel vision, hyper sensitivity to light and sound, nausea and severe debilitating pain. I took every over the counter pain med, prescription, gave myself injections and tried every home remedy no matter how bizarre. The thing that worked the best for me was as soon as I had the aura I would take two excederine, drink an entire can of coke and lay down someplace really cool for at least 30 minutes. It didn't always stop them but it did lessen the pain and duration. Both my kids also get them and they also said this works the best for them. Menopause was the best thing in the world! Lol. I still get them ocassionally but they are no where near as painful or last as long. I hope the doctors can help yours.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My husband gets them quite severely. When he doesn't have the headache he will get dizzy spells that put him to bed for hours, sometimes days. The dizzy spells have been diagnosed as complex migraines. He takes Nortriptalin, (not sure I spelled that correctly), twice a day, 25 mg, prescribed to him by his neurologist.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for you. There are some treatments, but they can be dangerous or very, very expensive. But, of course, when you are in the throes of a migraine you will risk anything or spend anything to make it stop. I used to get them about twice a month, but I never saw a doctor about it. My boss, at the time, was sympathetic, because he also used to get migraines. It might not seem like much help, but he said to me, "they will go away when you get older." No, it didn't help much, but I think that when I was about 55 they vanished. That is one good thing about getting older. If you can do it, I would suggest experimenting with staying away from all sugar, sugar substitutes and simple carbohydrates like pasta and bread for a while and see if it helps.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My brother use to get them. Certain foods triggered them and his doctor used botox and it stopped them. I would go see a doctor.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've never had migraines and now I'm going into my second week with having them every day. I did go to the doctor last week and she prescribed something called Rizatriptan Benzoate, which you can take once a day and also take Aleve-she told me specifically to use Aleve. The prescription helps with the nausea and the overall yuck feeling, but initially makes me feel a little off and sleepy. She said if the pain gets to a 10, go to the emergency room. She also said that they often last a couple of weeks. She said stay away from caffeine and red wine-I don't drink either anyway. No exercise, but walks and bland foods like rice and toast.

I'd definitely go to the doctor and get diagnosed like I did. She also did a full neurological test to rule anything like that out.

Good luck and I hope you feel better.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're going through that! The only time I get them is when I am low on a particular vitamin or anemic. If I give myself a B12 shot sometimes things will be better. I don't believe mine have ever been as bad as yours though. The chemo meds I'm on the bring hot flashes. Sometimes it sucks to be a woman! LOL I sure hope you find a remedy for your headaches soon my friend. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ampix (Mar 3, 2015)

migraines are awefull and very debilitating. I started having them when I was 8 years old ... I'm 51. Back then, they would not acknowledge Children could get them. They were very frequent and steady: once a week. I consulted a neurologist about 20 years ago and the triptans were not on the market yet. The situation did get better with caffergot spray and some heavy meds that were putting me to sleep) and then it got better with Triptans ( Relpax, Malxalt, Zomig) but they went away completely when I started having Botox for the wrinkles... Needless to say, I'm not going to stop!!!! I would advise to get an appointment with a neurologist specialised in the treatment of migrane not just any neurologist... Basically, the neurologist told me then that migraines have triggers which you have to find out and avoid ( it can be as specific as Cabernet sauvignon only type of trigger and not all red wines) but I would always be prone to get them. 

also, there is a lots of treatments available: You have to find what works for you. 

Good luck and don't give up. Pain is an alarm system it 's important to investigate. But once you know there is nothing else serious beside pain, you don't have to suffer: you won't get a medal for suffering. Get the medication and live your life!

PS: never wait to take a pain medication: once the pain settles in it is hader to avoid the full blown episode.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I know how you feel! I hate them. I have had them for the last 20+ years. However the last 10 years have been the worst due to hormone changes and weather. I was put on a daily medication (Topamax) that I take twice a day and a low dose blood pressure medication and if I have break through I take a Maxalt. They say take the medication with caffeine, but I drink a lot of coffee already so unless I get the concentrated caffeine by IV it does not affect me. Since I have been on my daily meds don't get them as often. The FDA has approved Botox for chronic migraines, but you do have to try other options before your insurance company will pay for it. Most people dont like to take medication if they dont have to, but sometimes your body requires it. Talk to your doctor. Good luck.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Donna, that's what my son in law does too...I thought he was being silly, but he swears it works!



Lou's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry. I had them for 30 years, had the aura, tunnel vision, hyper sensitivity to light and sound, nausea and severe debilitating pain. I took every over the counter pain med, prescription, gave myself injections and tried every home remedy no matter how bizarre. The thing that worked the best for me was as soon as I had the aura I would take two excederine, drink an entire can of coke and lay down someplace really cool for at least 30 minutes. It didn't always stop them but it did lessen the pain and duration. Both my kids also get them and they also said this works the best for them. Menopause was the best thing in the world! Lol. I still get them ocassionally but they are no where near as painful or last as long. I hope the doctors can help yours.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Donna, that's what my son in law does too...I thought he was being silly, but he swears it works!


I know it's weird, it doesn't work for everybody but it has been the best for me. I tried a lot of prescription meds and had side effects from most of them or I'd be so doped up I'd sleep for days. This was before they realized Botox would help. As someone else mentioned, I also found that as soon as I had the vision disturbance if I did this it helped, waiting until I was in pain was too late. Mine were all hormonal and it was a nightmare twice a month for years, thank God they have finally eased up.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I feel your pain, believe me. I finally figured out that if I am in a deep rem sleep with bizarre dreams, I wake up with a horrendous migraine. Taking Inderal (a beta blocker) each day helps with that but then I have another trigger which I haven't figured out yet. I do not go anywhere without Imitrex. Hope you get it figured out!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> I know it's weird, it doesn't work for everybody but it has been the best for me. I tried a lot of prescription meds and had side effects from most of them or I'd be so doped up I'd sleep for days. This was before they realized Botox would help. As someone else mentioned, I also found that as soon as I had the vision disturbance if I did this it helped, waiting until I was in pain was too late. Mine were all hormonal and it was a nightmare twice a month for years, thank God they have finally eased up.


Donna, not sure if you saw my post to this, but I just started getting migraines and I've had them for 1 1/2 weeks straight so far. My doctor said no caffeine--I've been trying to limit Aleve usage to once a day--I wait until the pain gets really bad. I'm wondering if I should try your method. Do you know why the doctor would say no caffeine? Thanks!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Kim - I don't know for sure, but I think caffeine may be a trigger for some people. But if you look at the ingredients on most of the over the counter migraine meds they all contain it. Do you get the aura or visual disturbances? Mine are little flashes out to the side, then they move to the center of my vision and within 20 minutes the pain and nausea would start. Sometimes I would get tunnel vision as well. Hope you can get some relief, I feel for you. They are awful.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> Kim - I don't know for sure, but I think caffeine may be a trigger for some people. But if you look at the ingredients on most of the over the counter migraine meds they all contain it. Do you get the aura or visual disturbances? Mine are little flashes out to the side, then they move to the center of my vision and within 20 minutes the pain and nausea would start. Sometimes I would get tunnel vision as well. Hope you can get some relief, I feel for you. They are awful.


Thanks Donna! I had the sensitivity to light a few times when the pain in my head was very, very bad and before I went to the doctor, but not like others get--where they have to go in a dark room, although resting helped. I have a strong tolerance for discomfort and pain too, so that my add into it. The symptoms I primarily have are severe head pains--especially when I turn my head, pains in my neck--twice the pain was so bad I was crying--I got really scared--that's when I went to the doctor, nausea, heartburn and lack of appetite, and just feel crappy all together. The doctor said these are all the symptoms of migraines. Now, everyday I've have pains in my neck and the back of my head---especially when I move my head up and down or side to side. I've been waiting until it gets really uncomfortable before I take Aleve. I've only taken the prescribed meds 2 times--they make me feel kind of funky and then tired. I read that you can get them around your period and I'm about to start mine today/tomorrow, so I'm hoping that after it will stop. If not, I'll call the doctor--Sunday will be a full two weeks.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Donna! I had the sensitivity to light a few times when the pain in my head was very, very bad and before I went to the doctor, but not like others get--where they have to go in a dark room, although resting helped. I have a strong tolerance for discomfort and pain too, so that my add into it. The symptoms I primarily have are severe head pains--especially when I turn my head, pains in my neck--twice the pain was so bad I was crying--I got really scared--that's when I went to the doctor, nausea, heartburn and lack of appetite, and just feel crappy all together. The doctor said these are all the symptoms of migraines. Now, everyday I've have pains in my neck and the back of my head---especially when I move my head up and down or side to side. I've been waiting until it gets really uncomfortable before I take Aleve. I've only taken the prescribed meds 2 times--they make me feel kind of funky and then tired. I read that you can get them around your period and I'm about to start mine today/tomorrow, so I'm hoping that after it will stop. If not, I'll call the doctor--Sunday will be a full two weeks.


Kim, mine were always the middle of my cycle and then a day or two before I'd start. It took me a while to realize that the visual things were a precursor to the headaches coming. (I'm slow sometimes!). I know not everyone gets them. Try to pay attention to any differences you feel - maybe keep a journal - what you eat or drink, where you are in your cycle, lightheadedness, lethargy, moody etc., to help to track them. Red wine of any kind can also set mine off, for my daughter its cheese, mainly aged cheese but too much of any kind can do it. For me taking something as soon as I know it's coming did lessen the severity. Good luck sweetie, I would wish them on anyone.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> Kim, mine were always the middle of my cycle and then a day or two before I'd start. It took me a while to realize that the visual things were a precursor to the headaches coming. (I'm slow sometimes!). I know not everyone gets them. Try to pay attention to any differences you feel - maybe keep a journal - what you eat or drink, where you are in your cycle, lightheadedness, lethargy, moody etc., to help to track them. Red wine of any kind can also set mine off, for my daughter its cheese, mainly aged cheese but too much of any kind can do it. For me taking something as soon as I know it's coming did lessen the severity. Good luck sweetie, I would wish them on anyone.


Thanks Donna. Since this is so new, I think your idea is great--I'll start keeping a journal once this finally ends. Interestingly, I went to the allergist recently and I have a very high sensitivity to histamines. Included are red wine, caffeine, aged cheeses and chocolate. He said that one symptom you can get is headaches--I wonder if you both have that too! Thanks for everything--hopefully this will go away in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Used to have migraines pretty regularly, since the age of 10.. until hysterectomy,then rarely after that.. 8 years ago,I woke up one day with the worst migraine I'd had in years, took meds for it and the headache just kept coming back, each day, it was relentless, all day long, senstivity to sound and light and nausea....Soon I realized I was having rebound headaches from the meds they gave me for the migraines.. It was a vicious cycle that took almost 2 months, then one day I work up the pain was gone..
20 years ago,I had headaches from sinus infection, pain and ringing in ears and nausea.. That took weeks to clear up..
I hope they find answers for you , it took weeks and lots of tests to get answers on the cause in both of those incidents..

This last time I got an awful rebound headache from codene, so I had to tough it out for two days, taking nothing to get it to let up..I knew if I took anything it would start a cycle that would be hard to break...


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I am pretty sure they are hormonal. I use to write in a diary every day up until my daughter came home. I looked back last night at them. The first time I experienced these migraines everyday for 3 months I had a miscariage and they begin. Then two years later I got them everyday for 3 months and I noticed in my diary that my period was whacky at the time. Now this time. I did not get my period for 42 days then I got it twice in one month. Then all of a sudden I started to get the migraines everyday now for over a month. Last time I was put on a high blood presssure pill which seemed to help so I am going to see if my dr will start me on that now while I am waiting for the neurologist to call me for an appointment. Terrible I go to work, go home and go to sleep for a few hours. Get up to feed the dog and my daughter and back to bed at 8. Think I am into a depression at this point!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Jody hope they can help you. I remember how hard it was when my kids were little and I'd have them. Praying you get some relief.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, still waiting to see neurologist but my regular dr did give me a high blood pressure pill to take and it has made the headaches not as strong. Now if it can stop them all together I will be so happy. Hey I will take having one every other day!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for relief for you. Hope that you can get in to see the neurologist soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm late to the discussion, but like so many here, I feel your pain! I can't take Imitrex because my blood pressure bottoms out. I have never gone to the doctor in the middle of one because I need no noise and a black, not just dark, but completely black, room. I don't get an aura. My hairdresser recommended Botox, and works in a salon with a doctor-run beauty lounge. The RN there used to work in Beverly Hills, and she is amazing. I think I've only had one full-blown migraine since. I pay for it myself out of pocket and it's worth every penny.


----------

